# Console lock stupid question



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

okay, so this may be a stupid question, but I put a new console lock in and the latch doesn't reach the spot to lock....is there a striker plate or something that the latch catches on?

Thanks
Linda


----------



## 427390HP (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope, that's not a stupid question in my opinion. About two months ago I had the same thing happen. The catch pin on the new lock I got was about 1/32" thicker (height wise) than the original lock I had. It was just thick enough that the latch was still pressed against the lock opening when the door was completely closed - even with some additional downforce applied as well. I ended up taking my dremel and ground about 1/32" off the top of the catch pin. I needed to press firmly to shut it, but it worked. The good news was the lid wasn't going to rattle because it wasn't tight enough. 

The only other problem could be if the latch area on your top plate has been chipped or broken. If it is chipped or broken, it won't ever latch. But if it's not broken, I'm guessing you're running into the same thing I did.

Hope this helps you. Good luck!

Terry


----------



## 427390HP (Sep 16, 2008)

Whoops! There is one more thing to check. Your lid hinge holes are elongated so the lid is adjustable from front to back. Loosen your hinge screws, move the lid forward, then retighten the hinge screws. You may have to tinker with it a few times to get the right distance between having the lock catch and also having the rear of your lid flush with the rear of the top plate. Sometimes you have to forego it being flush in order for it to catch. 

If you adjust your hinge and it catches and locks, then that was your problem - if not, then it's back to what I first described with the pin thickness.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the advice. We adjusted the door screws to be flush with the console and no luck with it latching. It just seems too short. I just noticed that this was in the wrong section!! I posted a few last night so sorry....The hole in the console where it's supposed to latch does not have any issues. I looked in the restoration guide and didn't see anything like a striker plate listed so I'm guessing it is just supposed to latch in that hole area? 
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The hole area has a formed lip made of die cast pot metal that is part of the console body. They can chip or break off entirely if the lid was slammed with the lock "locked". A new piece can be fabricated if you take the console out of the car, take the top portion off, and use some thick sheet metal and JB weld, etc. It doesn't need to be a very big lip. Just enough for the tongue of the latch to engage. I have seen a LOT of broken ones.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a pic of this area where the hole is? It doesn't look broken or anything, but if there was a diecast part, I'd like to see what it looks like....
Thanks
Linda


----------



## 427390HP (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's a picture of how the lock opening should look like.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That is it exactly. See the front lip in the hole? It angles down, and the latch catches onto it. shouldn't be too hard to fix/fabricate a repair.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

she probably has a warped lid


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> The hole area has a formed lip made of die cast pot metal that is part of the console body. They can chip or break off entirely if the lid was slammed with the lock "locked". A new piece can be fabricated if you take the console out of the car, take the top portion off, and use some thick sheet metal and JB weld, etc. It doesn't need to be a very big lip. Just enough for the tongue of the latch to engage. I have seen a LOT of broken ones.


:agree

I broke the pot metal on the area the latch attaches, my lock wasn't catching so I used pliers to bent the metal to correct this problem and the metal broke away. I did exactly what geeteeohguy said to do and used a 2-part epoxy steering wheel putty to make the top portion look natural. It worked great, the latch catches and once painted you can't tell it was ever repaired.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I should fix mine.....the one in my '67 has a big chunk missing where the locked latch was slammed into it. It looks like womeone took a pair of pliers and pulled the middle out of it. Been like that for the 25 years I've had the car.......I guess it's time to practice what I'm preaching!!! Glad to hear you fixed yours, though, '05! Not all of us are procrastinators!!!
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's a pic...
Thanks
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Here's a pic...
> Thanks
> Linda


Mine looked like that, it can be repaired.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I moved the lid forward and it latched under where the veneer ends. Is that piece supposed to be attached at the end of the veneer so as not to damage it? 
Is it that piece with the rows of chrome on the other pic? Or am I once again confused?
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, that big u-shaped notch broken out of the middle of your latch plate at the 12:0'clock position is the problem. My '67 is JUST like yours. That notch is NOT SUPPOSED TO BE THERE. The lip needs to go straight across. Rebuild the lip like 05 did, and you'll have something for the lid latch to tach to. It's an easy fix.
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda Linda linda.........fix the notch, that is where the striker latches. hey!! how is your dash project coming along??? E


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Linda Linda linda.........fix the notch, that is where the striker latches. hey!! how is your dash project coming along??? E


Good luck Linda.


----------

